# Hoping I am not alone and need help.



## Jessie Brookes (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi guys, ive just joined this website because I felt alone thinking i was the only person feeling like this. But for two years i have had on and off constipation, extremely bad. I always have a bloated stomach, unbearable pains in the gut/abdominal area, sharp pains in the right side of my stomach, nausea and lost a few kilos due to it all. I have been rushed to the emergency room two times now and the doctors gave me an x-ray and found a pile up of crap and just gave me the enema you stick up to soften the stool, I had a blood test which came back with nothing as well. I have been given everything under the sun to try and get better, but nothing has helped me. I went to a specialist and told her my issues and now I am getting a colonoscopy but im on the waiting list so it will be for a while, im just really scared because I am only a 17 year old female and i get so much pains everyday and i just cannot handle it anymore. Im basically typing this to see if anyone has been in my shoes or knows maybe what is going on ?

thanks


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep reading the forums and you'll find similar stories.


----------

